# Food porn from up high on a mountain



## DATsBBQ (Apr 28, 2006)

This is todays project: http://www.ncre.biz/pp.html , a little over half way =P~  through the cook.
DATsBBQ


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Lookin' goooood!


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

What's that white stuff?  #-o


----------



## txpgapro (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh yeaaaaaaah!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 28, 2006)

Yer pics make me feel both cold and hungry! #-o 
Good stuff. I like that egg cooker bench too. It fits right in.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice Dats! To bad about the snow.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> What's that white stuff?  #-o


I think it's snow #-o 
Butts looking good there Dats :!: 
To hell with the snow  , smoke on!!!


----------



## john pen (Apr 28, 2006)

Good lookin' butt...

Snow ? we dont need no stinken' snow....


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Good lookin' butt...
> 
> Snow ? we dont need no stinken' snow....


John, how come that line reminds me of a movie? 8-[


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 28, 2006)

Some updated food-porn pics just uploaded to http://www.ncre.biz/pp.html . Snow is beginning to fly again as the sun sets, but the forecast is good for tomorrow when the chow will be consumed. Sides will include coleslaw, tatersalad, beans, CHEAP white buns and of course beer. Since I using Mexican lump, I'm serving Mexican beer to wash this down with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Some updated food-porn pics just uploaded to http://www.ncre.biz/pp.html . Snow is beginning to fly again as the sun sets, but the forecast is good for tomorrow when the chow will be consumed. Sides will include coleslaw, tatersalad, beans, CHEAP white buns and of course beer. Since I using Mexican lump, I'm serving Mexican beer to wash this down with.


And the man lives in a log cabin on top of a mountain.  How many hundred acres?  :!:  Food's lookin' real good!!  =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 28, 2006)

That is the best looking butt I have seen all day!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a little under an acre. 40 of them will cost you nearly a half million$$$ around here, so I not looking at buying land at this time, but Dave Klose has a pit that I am really warming upto.

"In the midnight hour, she says more, more more"... but this butt is done for sure :grin: . I'll let you know how it is received.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ, what size egg do you have? I would love to have one. What I have been told about them they can cook. The pork looks outstanding.

Thanks for shareing,
Missing link.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Just a little under an acre. 40 of them will cost you nearly a half million$$$ around here, so I not looking at buying land at this time, but Dave Klose has a pit that I am really warming upto.
> 
> "In the midnight hour, she says more, more more"... but this butt is done for sure :grin: . I'll let you know how it is received.



You had better overnight it to me then!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, Primo makes two sizes- a round and an oval. Here is the link to Prmo's web site. http://www.primogrill.com . There are several other companies out there. It is a great smoker, just not very portable.
Dats


----------



## john pen (Apr 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Badges ?....


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 29, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Badges ?....[/quote:3sqq1ieq]
Badges, we don't need no stinkin' badges.
I'm drawing a blank  
What movie is it 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2006)

that would be the Treasure of the Sierra Madre.  wif Bogie


----------



## john pen (Apr 29, 2006)

Or blazing saddles...

http://www.darryl.com/badges/bsbadges.wav


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that would be the Treasure of the Sierra Madre.  wif Bogie



Abe Vigoda? WOW    I never knew    :grin: 
Fish rulez!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2006)

:-k


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 29, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Or blazing saddles...
> 
> http://www.darryl.com/badges/bsbadges.wav


That was the movie I was lookin' for =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 
John, you da' man :!: 


But Cappy is never wrong


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 29, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> :-k



Musta been some other Bogie then. :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 30, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff is young. He doesn't know any better.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 30, 2006)

Q turned out great. 10 folks piled it up high with the pulled pork, tater salad, beens, coleslaw, greek salad and blueberry pie for desert. Interesting, the homemade vinegar sauce was a big hit and no one used the store bought thick sweet sauce from KC.
DATsBBQ


----------



## john pen (Apr 30, 2006)

What was in the greek salad..?


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 1, 2006)

*Geek Salad*

One of the guest brought it. Olives, Feta, Grape tomatos, lettuce and balsamic dressing.
DATsBBQ


----------

